# Newbie lurker getting ready to buy my first lathe - SB9 or Delta Rockwell 10 - opinions please



## thenrie (Oct 17, 2013)

For background, I am a hobbyist. I repair stuff and I make stuff. A long time ago I realized I could repair and make a lot _more_ stuff, if I had a lathe. I am now in a position to buy one and have been shopping for some time. I was about to take the leap on a Delta Rockwell 10" not too far from me, when a SB 9A came up not too far in the other direction. Both in the same price range (actually the SB is quite a bit more, but he may take a trade, whereas the other guy wants cash, which brings them both into the same range for me).

I have been scouring all the forums and info I can find relative to a number of lathes I have come across.  I find the SBs to trade a bit higher, due to their popularity and parts availability. However, I'm not sure the 9A is more capable than the Delta 10X36. The SB is a lot cleaner, but the Delta has more accessories with it. The Delta has flame-hardened ways and 36" beween centers, whereas the SB does not have FH ways and is about 24" between centers. The Delta has an AXA tool holder (I think that's what it is anyway), whereas the SB has the lantern. They both require 4C collets, but the Delta has a larger spindle hole (15/16). That is somewhat important in that I expect to try my hand at some gunsmithing. They are both cabinet models.

Let's say both were in excellent condition, which would you choose and why? The reason I ask that way, is because after I buy, either would eventually be in excellent condition (because that's what I do) and then I would simply be dealing with capabilities. This will be my first lathe and I will be learning on it. In all likelihood, it will eventually be sold after I trade up to a larger lathe in a few years. My dream machine is a 13-14.5" SB with a 6ft bed or a similar, but that's down the road.

After that the consideration is price. Delta $800, SB $1250. SB I can use now, the Delta will require some elbow grease and a phase converter.:thinking:


----------



## Flatfendershop (Oct 17, 2013)

Do some looking for parts before you buy the Rockwell.  One thing for certain on the SB, you can get parts for it.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 17, 2013)

Senna said:


> I'd go with the DR.
> Primarily due to capacity. This is important if you plan to do gunsmithing work on it.
> 
> I'll add that I'm always a bit leery when I see a near flawless paint job on a machine tool. Personally I'd rather get one with the lived in look and then I get to know it intimately during the cleanup process.




While I am a big SB fan I would go with the Delta as well for several reasons. 1) Greater capacity as you pointed out 2) comes with more tooling 3) given it's larger capacity you will not outgrow it as fast as you would the 9" SB 4) The QCTP is worth $100 or more difference right there alone. Ya, you will have to phase convert it, but like as not you would be facing that later anyway given the size of lathe you spoke of wanting to move up to later so that should not be money lost.

- - - Updated - - -



Flatfendershop said:


> Do some looking for parts before you buy the Rockwell.  One thing for certain on the SB, you can get parts for it.



I don't recall him saying it needed parts??


----------



## thenrie (Oct 17, 2013)

As far as I can tell, the Delta is complete except for a couple round knobs and the camlock handle on the tailstock. It also appears the tailstock has been disassembled for some reason. I haven't been able to make the trip to inspect it yet. It comes with the tool post you see in the pics, both 3 and 4-jaw (both appear to be about 6") chucks, a steadyrest, faceplate, some dogs, the old lantern toolpost, and possibly a few bits and tooling. It has the original 3ph 3/4hp motor. I have been on the Delta Rockwell Yahoo group and I believe I can still find the parts I'm likely to need on it, or manufacture them, although a taper attachment would be nice.

One point that is kind of important to me right now, being as this will be my first lathe, is portability. I will be moving across the country next summer. Otherwise, there is a South Bend 13X72 with a taper attachment on CL out of Pittsburgh right now, asking $1500obo! I really don't want to move a 1800# hog like that twice. I'll learn on the smaller lathe and look for my next one after I get my new shop set up and established.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4094317428.html


----------



## fastback (Oct 17, 2013)

The SB will only take 3C collets they go up to 1/2 in capacity. I do believe that there are some suppliers that have 3C collets to 5/8 inch. 

I am not familiar with the Delta lathe but this may be a machine that may be hard to get parts for while with SB just about everything is available.


----------



## Splat (Oct 17, 2013)

Not knowing how available parts would be for the Delta I'd have to really research that first. If they're readily available then I'd go with the DR for reasons already posted. OR.....you could wait and find a SB more to your liking. MOF, I've seen a bunch of SB's on Craigslist lately in southern NJ....if you're willing to drive a bit.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 17, 2013)

Senna said:


> Do people really break their lathes a lot?
> 
> I've never broken more than a center drill, a drill bit or two, and a few brazed carbide cutters on mine in 10-15 years.
> 
> ...



So does this mean that you too suggest getting the Delta??


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 17, 2013)

I hate to be the bad guy here...but if I had to choose between the two I would buy the SB.  I've had a Delta 10".  I would rank it right along with the atlas lathes I've had.  The 9" SB, while not the most rigid lathe in their line, is a joy to use.  Just my opinion.

Chuck


----------



## thenrie (Oct 17, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> I hate to be the bad guy here...but if I had to choose between the two I would buy the SB.  I've had a Delta 10".  I would rank it right along with the atlas lathes I've had.  The 9" SB, while not the most rigid lathe in their line, is a joy to use.  Just my opinion.
> 
> Chuck



Hmm. You're the first to say anything of the kind. In fact, the Atlas folks told me to go with the Delta over a couple Atlas 10s that looked were in about the same condition as the pictured SB9.

Thanks for the input everybody. I appreciate the quick responses. I'm going forward with trying to work something on the Delta.


----------



## Flatfendershop (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't recall him saying it needed parts??[/QUOTE]

Its a machine, it will need parts. If not now, someday.  Either lathe looks like it has potential, each with its own set of challenges.  Either will be great if you give them some TLC.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 18, 2013)

Flatfendershop said:


> I don't recall him saying it needed parts??



Its a machine, it will need parts. If not now, someday.  Either lathe looks like it has potential, each with its own set of challenges.  Either will be great if you give them some TLC.[/QUOTE]

So you either track down what you need for repairs when it breaks, patch up the broken part, or build a new part. That is all part of messing around with old machines. The Delta is heavier and has more capacity, additionally it is better tooled. I would agree there are likely 1000 old SB lathes and parts out there floating around to one of the Delta's. However to base the decision of purchase on the availability of repair parts if something should ever break does not make sense for a hobbyist to me. If we were talking about a commercial shop then I would agree with your position. According to the OP he says he plans to use his purchase for awile and then trade up. There is always a good likelyhood that he could use the Delta, then sell it and never have anything on the machine break too. 

As for each machines challenges, the SB challenges appear to be more economic (lack of tooling) than appearance which means throwing even more money at the machine to get the best out of it. The Delta's challenges require more of an investment of time to teardown, cleanup, paint then re-assemble than money due to the additional tooling that comes with the machine. To me, if I was going to look at trading up in a few years it would be easier to get upside down on the value of the SB once you figure on the additional tooling costs to better outfit the machine. Also, I can always affort to spend more time than money on my machines so that would factor in greatly for a guy like me.

But as we know opinions are like belly buttons, no two are alike right.


----------



## Flatfendershop (Oct 18, 2013)

Not here to argue with you, buy the DR if you see it as the best machine for you.  All the best.  Over and out.


----------



## gheumann (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd take a different approach. For the same money you could have a brand new Grizzly G0602. As a first lathe it would be nice to know you have something that works, is probably set up properly, has support, spare parts availability, etc.


----------



## thenrie (Oct 19, 2013)

Too short between centers for what I want.


----------



## thenrie (Dec 22, 2013)

Just came across my old thread. Figured I could close it out by giving everybody who helped me out with opinions and information an update.

I ended up buying a Delta Rockwell 11 that I am rebuilding, then came across a South Bend 9A on a deal that I couldn't refuse, so I bought it as well. I'm currently using the South Bend to make parts I need to replace on the DR11. You can find my threads on both the DR and the SB at:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ek-Just-got-my-first-lathe-a-D-R-11X36-25-100

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/19468-Just-brought-home-a-South-Bend-9A

For information of those contemplating buying a Delta Rockwell lathe, I'm not having trouble finding parts. While NOS parts are almost impossible to find, quite a few people are making new replacements for those parts that tend to break or wear out. One thing that is a positive for the DR lathes, is the flame-hardened beds. Look for that, as it was an option and not all lathes have it, however, many lathes with the flame-hardened bed will have excellent bed ways, despite wear in other parts. 

I am thoroughly enjoying the process of learning on the SB while I rebuild my DR. Once I get the DR running, I'll do a full refurb of the SB, then it will go to my dad, so we can both have fun!)


----------

